# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الامن والحمايه والشبكات >  برنامج متخصص في مسح فايروس من نوع,win32.Anitman.A@mm هديه مني الكم

## OMAR KADDOUR

*السلام عليكم,,,بختصار في الكاثرين يعانون من هذا النوع من الفايروس وهو ,,-,,win32.Anitman.A@mm ...;والكثرين لا يعرفون مسحه لهذا اقدم لكم برنامج صغير مخصص ومبرمج لمسح هذا الفايروس بسهوله ومن غير تعب,,,,,
وهذا البرنامج خفيف,,,وبمجرد انك تفتح البرنامج راح يتمسح هذا الفايروس الذي يتسبب في فقدان ذاكره الكمبيوتر بنسبه,,60% ومن لديه هذا النوع من الفايروس انصحه بستخدام هذا البرنامج,,,

وهذا الرنامج روعه ولا يحتاج لشرح ماعليك سوي تنزلو بعدين افتحو وهو يتكلف بهذا الفايروس,,,وراح يمسحه بسرعه فائقه,,,والبرنامج كذالك ينزل علي سطح المكتب فقط,,, 

ملاحضه,,,,هذا البرنامج خاص بمسح هذا الفايروس فقط,,,الذي هو -virus.....win32.Anitman.A@mm رابط البرنامج:,,
http://www.bitdefender.com/site/Downloads/downloadFile/91/FreeRemovalToolتحياتي,,لكم وارجو الاستفاده,,,,ولا تنسوني بحسن دعائكم,,*

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة OMAR KADDOUR
					

السلام عليكم,,,بختصار في الكاثرين يعانون من هذا النوع من الفايروس وهو ,,-,,win32.Anitman.A@mm ...;والكثرين لا يعرفون مسحه لهذا اقدم لكم برنامج صغير مخصص ومبرمج لمسح هذا الفايروس بسهوله ومن غير تعب,,,,,
وهذا البرنامج خفيف,,,وبمجرد انك تفتح البرنامج راح يتمسح هذا الفايروس الذي يتسبب في فقدان ذاكره الكمبيوتر بنسبه,,60% ومن لديه هذا النوع من الفايروس انصحه بستخدام هذا البرنامج,,,

وهذا الرنامج روعه ولا يحتاج لشرح ماعليك سوي تنزلو بعدين افتحو وهو يتكلف بهذا الفايروس,,,وراح يمسحه بسرعه فائقه,,,والبرنامج كذالك ينزل علي سطح المكتب فقط,,, 

ملاحضه,,,,هذا البرنامج خاص بمسح هذا الفايروس فقط,,,الذي هو -virus.....win32.Anitman.A@mm رابط البرنامج:,,
http://www.bitdefender.com/site/Downloads/downloadFile/91/FreeRemovalToolتحياتي,,لكم وارجو الاستفاده,,,,ولا تنسوني بحسن دعائكم,,






يعطيك العافية ومشكور على مشاركتك .*

----------


## دليلة

يسلمووووووووووو والله هالفايروس مجنني

----------


## namousa

مشكوووور كتيير

----------


## طمبل

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------

